# Advice needed regarding ferry crossing to Sicily.



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Just a quick question - We are on the road today heading towards San Giovanni (I think) to catch the ferry to Messina in Sicily. Any tips or advice on where to book the ferry etc and any other useful information that any one who has crossed over via ferry to Sicily can give us? We have been informed there are 2 ports nearby but if this is correct which is the best to head for bearing in mind we have with scooter an approx 9 metre length motorhome to fit on.

Also, are we best to buy tickets at the port or at a petrol station enroute?

Thanks.

Sue

PS We would also like to stop over somewhere near to the port in San Giovanni tonight so any suggestions????


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sicily*

Hi

Try sending a message to "Eddied" as he is familiar with the area.

Enjoy

Russell


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Re crossing to Sicily*

 
Buon giorno Sonesta, an ambitious drive you have today.
If you find it's getting late as you get down towards Villa San Giovanni, branch off towards the Ionian coast, where there are lots of year-round canmpsites, or

1) Area sosta c/o Esso Service Station at SAN FERDINANDO, on the road between A3 motorway and Gioia Tauro port

2) Area Attrezzzata Agriturismo AG
Bagnara Calabra
tel 0966 337420
www.agecsrl.it
GPS N 38,17 406 E 015, 49 441

3) Free overnighting on the promenade at SCILLA

if you make it acrsso the straits
Nuovo Camping dello Stretto
tel 090 3223051
GPS N38, 15 4200 E 015, 38 000

As far as the ferry crossings go, definitely head for VILLA SAN GIOVANNI, and try for the CARONTE ferries, very frequent, reasonably priced, vehicle sizes no problem.
The FF.SS.( Railway ferries) are a bit cheaper, but a lot of messing about to get on and off because they also load railway carriages for through trains. I would get your tickets at the port, rather than beforehand, so you have more flexibility. The crossing is about 30 mins.

Enjoy Sicily.
saluti,
eddied


----------

